

Hey, Look She’s Naked But It’s Art, So It’s All Right. - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/26/nyregion/26naked.html

======
loupgarou21
I don't really understand the whole "right to choice" argument. I don't really
have the right to stop people from expressing themselves, but I do have a
right to walk away if I don't like it.

